#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  SPA3102

## rodrigoMK

Bom pessoal, ja pesquisei muitas horas aqui no forum segui varios exemplos e não consigo fazer o SPA3102 redirecionar ligações.

O CASO É O SEGUINTE:

tenho uma linha telefonica em uma cidade e vou colocar o SPA3102 nessa cidade para quando tocar a linha telefonica ele redirecione pelo VOIP (atravez de internet) para a outra cidade onde vou colocar um RT31P2-NA. Ai no caso eu ja tenho dois numeros VOIP para configurar neles.

Espero que me ajudem.

Obrigado.

----------


## int21

Muito sucinta sua informação, passe o cenario, qq se ta usando asterisk ou box (trixbox por exemplo), ip fixo ou dinamico etc...

----------


## DUHbnu

De uma olhada em www.groundcontrol.com/Satellite_VOIP/*Linksys_ATA_Users_Guide*.*pdf*  ; Configuring the PSTN Gateway (FXO) Página 73 a 91.
Também estou interessado em fazer um uso idêntico ao seu, mas ainda não comprei o equipamento.

----------


## DUHbnu

Instalando e configurando 3CX PBX VoIP Gateway Linksys SPA3102 com
Bujarra 2.0 "Instalando e Configurando o 3CX PBX VoIP Gateway Linksys SPA3102 com 

Acho que talvez seja necessário utilizar o Asterisk ou 3CX PBX livre para fazer o roteamento das chamadas; estou pesquisando se é possível fazer IP fixo a IP fixo, contudo me parece que o Asterisk, Trixbox, CentOS, 3CX PBX, etc. permite o uso de um dominio (uso de DNS) para servidor SIP. 
Vamos aguardar que o pessoal experiente e avançado se manifeste.

----------


## rodrigoMK

> De uma olhada em www.groundcontrol.com/Satellite_VOIP/*Linksys_ATA_Users_Guide*.*pdf* ; Configuring the PSTN Gateway (FXO) Página 73 a 91.
> Também estou interessado em fazer um uso idêntico ao seu, mas ainda não comprei o equipamento.


 
LINK QUEBRADO AMIGO.

----------


## rodrigoMK

> Muito sucinta sua informação, passe o cenario, qq se ta usando asterisk ou box (trixbox por exemplo), ip fixo ou dinamico etc...


Amigo, o Cenário é o seguinte:

Não estou usando nada de Asterisk ou Box pois não sou dessa área, trabalho com provedor de internet. A situação é a seguinte: 

Tenho um provedor em uma cidade de Minas Gerais, Interior, e a 15Km tem uma outra cidade que é estado de SP que eu estou montanto o provedor. De inicio não queria colocar escritorio nessa cidade, e para fazer uma boa divulgação, não posso anunciar um telefone de outro estado se não os clientes não ligariam sendo que se pagaria interurbano. Então Lendo um pouco, vi que esse aparelho SPA3102 o pessoal estava conseguindo fazer. Eu tenho conta em um provedor VOIP e daria pra usá-las, mas se for mais complexo fazer pela internet, eu ja tenho uma rede (Fisica - Wireless) entre as cidades, com alguns roteamentos mas isso é o de menos.

EQUIPAMENTOS QUE ESTOU EM MÃOS:

Para colocar na cidade de SP para receber e redirecionar as ligações : SPA3102
Para colocar na cidade de MG para receber as chamadas via VOIP: RT31P2-NA

Desde já agradeço o interesse em ajudar.

Abraços.

----------


## ffrota

Me parece que vocês estão tentando fazer uma conexão SIP ponto a ponto, o que é permitido pelo protocolo e é exatamente a razão por que cheguei aqui. 

Meu objetivo é fazer com que uma ligação que chegue por uma linha fixa na porta FXO do 3102 vá para uma porta FXS do 2102 e toque no telefone que estiver lá. Pelo roteiro, é possível fazer com que a chamada toque também em um telefone que tiver conectado à porta FXO do 3102.

Dica: procure por sip point to point

Instruções que provavelmente vão fazer com que eu compre um SPA3102 (já tenho um SPA2102): 
.e4 Technologies: Connecting two Linksys ATAs - Point to Point without SIP registration

----------


## DUHbnu

*Ligar dois ATAs Linksys - Ponto a Ponto sem registro SIP
*

Isto irá criar uma extensão da linha entre um Sipura 2100 (apesar de 2000, 2002 e 1001 seria o mesmo) e um SPA3000 ligado tanto a uma linha telefônica comum (POTS) ou um sistema analógico de PABX. 
Desde o ponto de vista da Visio - Isso é o que você está tentando realizar - Não haverá inscrição para um SIP Proxy, conexões serão tratadas pelos endereços IP.

As chamadas recebidas na linha PSTN SPA3000 PBX / toca o telefone ligado ao SPA2100.

O endereço IP do SPA3000 é: 192.168.192.10 
O endereço IP do SPA2100 é: 192.168.192.12

Esses endereços são exemplos.
Substituí-las para qualquer endereço que você configurou seu para ATAs. 
Seria uma boa idéia para configurá-los com endereços estáticos em vez de utilizar DHCP, uma vez que estará usando os endereços IP para cada contato ATA. 
Se estes endereços se mudar, você teria que reconfigurá-los - Mas você sabe disso.

Como?
No SPA3000: Entrar na interface web, digitando o seu endereço IP em um PC conectado à mesma sub-rede e clique em "Admin Login" e "avançado".

Vá para a guia para o "PSTN Line" e altere as configurações abaixo:

“Make Call without Reg” to “yes”. 
“Ans Call Without Reg” to “yes”. 
Change dialplan 2 to read “(S0<:192.168.192.12>)”. 
Isso configura uma linha que chama o ATA remoto utilizando o respectivo endereço IP na porta padrão do SIP de 5060. 
É prudente deixar dialplan usar 2 (ou qualquer número após isso) e não um dialplan já que a maioria das configurações padrão nesta página estão configurados para usar um dialplan.
“PSTN Ring Thru Line 1” se você tiver um telefone conectado à 3000 e deseja-lo para tocar quando uma chamada é recebida através da PSTN, deixe-a como "yes". 
Se você só quer o telefone conectado ao ATA remoto para tocar, este conjunto de "no".
“PSTN Caller Default DP “to “2”. "PSTN Caller DP padrão" para "2". 
Esta deve coincidir com a forma de que dialplan que você configurou dois passos atrás. 
Mais uma vez, tentar evitar uma mudança dialplan 1 neste caso.
"PSTN Answer Delay" mudar para zero. 
Caso contrário, qualquer chamadas recebidas não serão transmitidas ao ATA remoto durante 16 segundos (como o valor padrão é 16). 

No entanto, este fará com que o telefone ligado ao SPA3000 para não tocar mesmo se você especificou "Ring Através Linha 1" acima. 
Ajuste o retardo de acordo, se você quiser o telefone tocar antes da chamada é encaminhada para o SPA2100.

Na interface web - Na aba "Line 1", altere as configurações como segue:

“Make Call without Reg” to “yes”. 
“Ans Call Without Reg” to “yes”. 

Agora, a interface web - no "Usuário 1" - tab para alterar os seguintes campos:

“Cfwd All Dest” to “gw0”. 
Esta frente de qualquer chamadas recebidas na linha VoIP gateway-0, que é o FXO conectado à PSTN. 
Agora, quando o SPA2100 solicita o endereço IP deste 3000, ele é automaticamente encaminhado para a PSTN e do usuário remoto ouve o dialtone PSTN.

Agora você está pronto para configurar o 2100 ...

Na interface web para navegar na guia "linha 1" e alterar as seguintes definições:

“Make Call Without Reg” to “yes”.
Isso permite que sejam feitas chamadas sem estarem registradas para um registrador SIP.
“Ans Call Without Reg” to “yes”. 
Isto permite a recepção de chamadas sem ser registrado.
“Enable IP Dialing” to “yes”.
Isso permite que o ATA para discar usando endereços IP ao invés de URIs SIP, que é ideal que deve ser usado.
Change the dial plan to read “(S0<:192.168.192.10>)”. 
Isso configura o que é chamado de "linha direta". 
Assim, quando o telefone é pego, ele disca automaticamente o número (ou endereço IP, neste caso) sem que o usuário fazer qualquer coisa. 
No exemplo, se conecta ao SPA3000 primeiro.

Agora temos de garantir essa configuração ... 
Se você está preocupado com Fulano, eu ou qualquer outra pessoa abusar dessa configuração, entrada poderia pegar o endereço IP do SPA3000 em um telefone IP e fazer chamadas para a China ou em qualquer outro lugar.

_tradução half mouth_, no sentido de colaborar; não é a prova do Mestre dos Magos

----------


## DUHbnu

Outro Manual para conexão do SPA3102 ao SPA2102 <= Clique aqui
Manual original em inglês no formato PDF

----------


## riter

Também estou interessado, alguém conseguiu efetivar as configurações e fazer funcionar o serviço? Não fui feliz em mesu testes ainda.

----------


## iltoncesar

Kra eu fiz isso ai, estou conseguindo receber ligações no pap2t, mas não consigo efetuar ligaçao, quando tiro fora do gancho fica mudo por um tempo, depois começa dar aquele sinal de ocupado, o que sera que estou fazendo de errado ?




> Me parece que vocês estão tentando fazer uma conexão SIP ponto a ponto, o que é permitido pelo protocolo e é exatamente a razão por que cheguei aqui. 
> 
> Meu objetivo é fazer com que uma ligação que chegue por uma linha fixa na porta FXO do 3102 vá para uma porta FXS do 2102 e toque no telefone que estiver lá. Pelo roteiro, é possível fazer com que a chamada toque também em um telefone que tiver conectado à porta FXO do 3102.
> 
> Dica: procure por sip point to point
> 
> Instruções que provavelmente vão fazer com que eu compre um SPA3102 (já tenho um SPA2102): 
> .e4 Technologies: Connecting two Linksys ATAs - Point to Point without SIP registration

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Olha está em ingles, já usei isso a um tempo e deu certo:

So on the 3102, Voice | PSTN Line tab, you want the following settings as a starting point:
Line Enable: yes
Proxy and Registration
Proxy: IP.address.of.PAP2T:5060 _(e.g. 10.10.10.1:5060)_
Use Outbound Proxy: no
Register: no
Make Call Without Reg: yes
Ans Call Without Reg: yes
Subscriber Information
User ID: PABX _(doesn't really matter what it's called)_
Dial Plans
Dial Plan 1: (S0<:21>) _(the number in the <>'s needs to match the user ID on the PAP2T)_
VoIP-To-PSTN Gateway Setup
VoIP-To-PSTN Gateway Enable: yes
VoIP Caller Auth Method: none
One Stage Dialing: yes
VoIP Caller Default DP: none
PSTN-To-VoIP Gateway Setup
PSTN-To-VoIP Gateway Enable: yes
PSTN Caller Auth Method: none
PSTN Ring Thru Line 1: no
PSTN CID For VoIP CID: yes
PSTN Caller Default DP: 1
FXO Timer Values (sec)
PSTN Answer Delay: 0
PSTN Ring Thru Delay: 3
PSTN Ring Timeout: 4
PSTN Hook Flash Len: .1
PSTN Disconnect Detection
Detect Disconnect Tone: yes
Disconnect Tone: [email protected],[email protected];1(.375/.375/1+2) _(this is the Australian PSTN disconnect tone – if your PABX sends a different tone, you will have to change this, otherwise the 3102 wont detect when the line has been hung up.)_
International Control
FXO Port Impedance: 220+820||120nF
On-Hook Speed: 26ms (Australia)
And on the PAP2T Voice | Line 1 tab:
Line Enable: yes
Proxy and Registration
Proxy: IP.address.of.3102:5061 _(e.g. 10.10.10.2:5061)_
Use Outbound Proxy: no
Register: no
Make Call Without Reg: yes
Ans Call Without Reg: yes
Subscriber Information
User ID: 21 _(doesn't really matter what it is – but it has to match the number in the dialplan on the 3102)_
Dial Plan
Dial Plan: (x.) _(you can get very fancy with dial plans, but that should get you started)_

----------


## iltoncesar

consegui não, com este metodo... consegui apenas com outro metodo apenas receber ligaçao, se eu tiro pra fazer uma ligaçao da sinal de ocupado.

----------


## DUHbnu

Amigos; solucionei meu problema configurando a identificação de tons.
O equipamento para ligar tem que detectar o tom na frequência e intervalos corretos; senão ele entende que não tem tom de discar.
Não sei exatamente como faz isso, foi um amigo craque em Asterix que fez isso.
Agora só uso o Vono e a Intervia; tem que ter muita dedicação e paciência para fazer estes acertos.
A Linksys deveria disponibilizar uma documentação mais adequada, ou mesmo um software de suporte a configuração.
Não tem sites que identificam músicas?
Pois é a CISCO - Linksys deveria ter um meio de através de um microfone identificar este tom e codificar na linha de comando necessária.
Um frequencímetro e um cronometro e um saco de paciência também pode ser uma solução.
Ou contrate um cara bom para fazer um mini asterisk com um PC velhinho + linux [pode até fazer um QOS para preservar qualidade do VoIP] (depois de funcionar não precisa monitor, teclado e mouse) e mandar ver.
Atualmente uso só linhas VONO e INTERVIA; mas seria muito interessante todos postarem suas experiências, positivas ou não, para termos uma Base de Conhecimento.

----------


## iltoncesar

na realidade, não vou usar planos voip, quero apenas usar uma linha analógica plugada no spa 3102, para enviar para uma fazenda que não chega telefone via rede interna wireless.

----------


## DUHbnu

> O equipamento para ligar tem que detectar o tom na frequência e intervalos corretos; senão ele entende que não tem tom de discar.
> 
> Tem que ter muita dedicação e paciência para fazer estes acertos.
> 
> A Linksys deveria disponibilizar uma documentação mais adequada, ou mesmo um software de suporte a configuração.
> 
> Um frequencímetro e um cronometro e um saco de paciência também pode ser uma solução.


Use um frequencímetro e meça a frequência do tom de linha, depois programe o dispositivo.

BOA SORTE!

----------


## travizpe

olá amigo gostaria de saber se conseguiu fazer o seu esquema pois estou querendo fazer o mesmo!






> Amigo, o Cenário é o seguinte:
> 
> Não estou usando nada de Asterisk ou Box pois não sou dessa área, trabalho com provedor de internet. A situação é a seguinte: 
> 
> Tenho um provedor em uma cidade de Minas Gerais, Interior, e a 15Km tem uma outra cidade que é estado de SP que eu estou montanto o provedor. De inicio não queria colocar escritorio nessa cidade, e para fazer uma boa divulgação, não posso anunciar um telefone de outro estado se não os clientes não ligariam sendo que se pagaria interurbano. Então Lendo um pouco, vi que esse aparelho SPA3102 o pessoal estava conseguindo fazer. Eu tenho conta em um provedor VOIP e daria pra usá-las, mas se for mais complexo fazer pela internet, eu ja tenho uma rede (Fisica - Wireless) entre as cidades, com alguns roteamentos mas isso é o de menos.
> 
> EQUIPAMENTOS QUE ESTOU EM MÃOS:
> 
> Para colocar na cidade de SP para receber e redirecionar as ligações : SPA3102
> ...

----------


## iltoncesar

> olá amigo gostaria de saber se conseguiu fazer o seu esquema pois estou querendo fazer o mesmo!


consegui nada, o máximo que consegui foi receber ligação, mas mesmo assim tinha horas que não funcionava.

----------


## Dado

> consegui nada, o máximo que consegui foi receber ligação, mas mesmo assim tinha horas que não funcionava.



Ai galera, tenho o esquema certinho pra fazer esta configuração pra linha telefonica, funciona perfeito. So de vez em quando se a rede tiver muito ociosa ele trava o SPA-3102 e tem que desligar e ligar de novo pra voltar.

Se precisarem me add no msn [email protected] que passo o esquema.

Mais aproveitando o momento venho pedir um help pra galera mais informada. Quando conecto uma linha telefonica direto, blz funciona uma maravilha. So que estava precisando colocar um ramal de um PABX Intelbras Modulari e nao funciona, ele até recebe as chamadas destinadas ao ramal, mais quando vc tira o fone do gancho ele da tom de ocupado. Ja escotei meus conhecimentos e nao consegui fazer ele puxar o ramal para originar chamadas. Acredito que seja algo simples pois recebendo esta, deve ser algo nas configurações dos tons.
Peço se alguem souber nos ajude.

Obrigado.

----------


## jpgall

Descreve para nós as configurações que fez para conseguir jogar essa linha de outro lugar tocar no ramal voip.

Eu consegui que ligando de qualquer ramal voip toque num PONTO-A com um ATA VOIP conectado ao tronco de uma central PABX e o pessoal dessa loja também consegue ligar para qualquer ramal voip usando esse mesmo ATA, porém isso com um servidor VOIP TrixBOX, e quanto ao servidor Trixbox é muito facil configurar, nao necessita muito conhecimento para fazer, bem facil mesmo. 

Agora oque necessito é fazer o mesmo que o topico.

Vejo que muitos necessitam do mesmo, assim que conseguir me proponho a postar a configuração.

Obrigado.

----------

